# Rockler Taper/Straight Line Jig



## king_nickizzle (Nov 27, 2015)

I bought this recently, and the instructions say to put the jig in the miter slot on the table saw, and trim off the excess section of the jig to establish a zero clearance zone. However, my Grizzly Table Saw's miter slots are fairly close to the blade when using this jig. Following Rockler's instructions, I'm going to cut into the pre-made grooves. In images/videos I've seen, people haven't had to cut this far into the jig to establish zero clearance. Do any of you have this jig? And if so, have you had this issue? I feel like the worst case scenario would be that I wouldn't be able to put the knobs all the way to one side, but maybe there are more cons to cutting into the groove. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Can you move the miter bar to the left enough so that it better accommodates your saw?

I thought that the fence was used to set the distance of the jig from the saw blade and not a miter bar.


----------



## HunterDS (Jan 11, 2017)

I have the same issue. Either to far into the slots or when I reverse it its to far from the blade. My thinking is new holes might need to be made.


----------



## king_nickizzle (Nov 27, 2015)

Ripper70 unfortunately the miter bar isn't adjustable (well, not that I couldn't drill holes) with how Rockler set it up. Alternatively I can simply remove the miter bar and rely on my fence. Just seemed annoying that it wasn't a universal set up.

Yea that's what I was thinking HunterDS, just wanted to avoid that if I could.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Have photos of the miter bar set up top and bottom?


----------



## king_nickizzle (Nov 27, 2015)

Got it figured out! There is an extra set of holes for the miter bar so you can unscrew the current lockup and shift it about an inch and a half over. I originally assumed the screw holes were for something else so didn't think to move the biter bar, but turns out they are just extra for different saws.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

It looks like the other miter slot is a little further away so perhaps the other option would have been to use it to the left of the blade?


----------

